
Customer Trust is Hard Won, Easily Lost  - arjunb
http://blog.hulu.com/2009/1/13/customer-trust-is-hard-won-easily-lost
======
vaksel
wasn't there an article a few days ago that said that its hard won...but its
much harder to lose it?

